# [$5.00]Dishes $5.00



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Have a lot of dishes cups ceramic Knick knacks vintage and collectibles. Let me know what interests you and I’ll give you a price. I have slot of old antiques that are in a house I bought that I’m cleaning out. Furniture curio cabinets old wagons blanket chests let me know you can come by and look and see if there is any thing of interest to you. Let me know. 281-948-2404. 
I’ll posts pics as I go. Here are a few of them. 










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

